# Westminster Results



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

BOB Ta-Jons Whose Your Sugar Daddy
BOS Ta-jons Just Bee-ing Silly
AOM Rolling Glenns Babby Bear
AOM Chatterbox Nothin But Love


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Were you entered Lawrence? I was expecting Daddio to win. He is a beautiful dog. Thanks for posting.



Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats to the winners! Good day for Tajon, definitely!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

No I was not entered Next year!!! Tim deserved the win with Daddio !!! The dog is in beautiful condition!!! Tim is great guy!!! I showed at Progressive and did not win but the judge had a hard time between JJ and Sasha. Joyce was there and was watching the entire time. She called me with the results!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Have to get to work but just got home from the show (hope to go back tonight) and had such a great time. :chili: Met up with Debbie (Harry's Mom) and ran into some fellow SMers and we were able to make our way to RINGSIDE. Just eased our way forward and the next thing we knew we were right next to ring 2 with the Maltese. Big congrats to Ta-Jon on those wins. Daddio and Justine were spectacular. Got to speak to Tammy afterwards and I don't think there's a nicer person out there. She's so gracious and friendly (I had spoken to her long ago about a puppy) and was nothing but supportive and wonderful, so it makes those wins even better to me. She even wanted to see a recent photo of Tyler. Have my fingers crossed for tonight. Will be posting pix when I can but lost day of work today. :shocked:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 15 2010, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886131


> Have to get to work but just got home from the show (hope to go back tonight) and had such a great time. :chili: Met up with Debbie (Harry's Mom) and ran into some fellow SMers and we were able to make our way to RINGSIDE. Just eased our way forward and the next thing we knew we were right next to ring 2 with the Maltese. Big congrats to Ta-Jon on those wins. Daddio and Justine were spectacular. Got to speak to Tammy afterwards and I don't think there's a nicer person out there. She's so gracious and friendly (I had spoken to her long ago about a puppy) and was nothing but supportive and wonderful, so it makes those wins even better to me. She even wanted to see a recent photo of Tyler. Have my fingers crossed for tonight. Will be posting pix when I can but lost day of work today. :shocked:[/B]


Lucky you!! How exciting! I agree about Tammy. Lola and I are so proud of her. 
Were Bonnie and Karma there?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Tammy is definitely the NICEST!! Makes me proud to have a Tajon pup coming this week :chili:


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 15 2010, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886139


> Tammy is definitely the NICEST!! Makes me proud to have a Tajon pup coming this week :chili:[/B]


 I got Milo from her in May. 
I just got back from Westminster and got to meet Tammy in person today. She is so nice and it was great to see her dogs win!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (stephaniec @ Feb 15 2010, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886141


> QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 15 2010, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886139





> Tammy is definitely the NICEST!! Makes me proud to have a Tajon pup coming this week :chili:[/B]


 I got Milo from her in May. 
I just got back from Westminster and got to meet Tammy in person today. She is so nice and it was great to see her dogs win!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm going next year FOR SURE!! n I only live a few hours away and have always wante dto go.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners for today!!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (chiarasdad @ Feb 15 2010, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886109


> BOB Ta-Jons Whose Your Sugar Daddy
> BOS Ta-jons Just Bee-ing Silly
> AOM Rolling Glenns Babby Bear
> AOM Chatterbox Nothin But Love[/B]



Thanks, Lawrance, for the good news. Many congratulations to Tammy for such nice breedings and a huge congratulations to Tim for keeping Daddio in absolutely stunning condition. Tim and Tammy must be so pleased.

MaryH


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update!
How exciting for all the winners.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll be posting pictures shortly but just wanted to say a big congrats to Tammy! I met her before the judging and she was so warm and sweet. Both Ta-Jons Whose Your Sugar Daddy and Ta-jons Just Bee-ing Silly are absolutely STUNNING! I was able to take photos of both of them while they were being groomed and also of Tammy herself. Stay tuned!


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 15 2010, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886146


> QUOTE (stephaniec @ Feb 15 2010, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886141





> QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 15 2010, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886139





> Tammy is definitely the NICEST!! Makes me proud to have a Tajon pup coming this week :chili:[/B]


 I got Milo from her in May. 
I just got back from Westminster and got to meet Tammy in person today. She is so nice and it was great to see her dogs win!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm going next year FOR SURE!! n I only live a few hours away and have always wante dto go.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Today was my first time since I was a little kid...I do not remember it being so crowded, but it was still fun.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

The breed Video is finally up: Maltese Breed Video :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 15 2010, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886299


> The breed Video is finally up: Maltese Breed Video :biggrin:[/B]


Wow, stunning maltese!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I really liked the one Tammy was showing. I didn't see any longer noses in the ring today.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 15 2010, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886303


> I really liked the one Tammy was showing. I didn't see any longer noses in the ring today. [/B]



I like Tammy's girl also, very pretty.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, I agree. Justine really stood out for me as well.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 16 2010, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886303


> I really liked the one Tammy was showing. I didn't see any longer noses in the ring today. [/B]


Ditto! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 16 2010, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886303


> I really liked the one Tammy was showing. I didn't see any longer noses in the ring today. [/B]


Me too!!! She was soooo dreamy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

No wonder baby dolls are so hard to find. Those wonderful breeders are keeping the dolls for themselves!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886435


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 16 2010, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886303





> I really liked the one Tammy was showing. I didn't see any longer noses in the ring today. [/B]


Me too!!! She was soooo dreamy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

No wonder baby dolls are so hard to find. Those wonderful breeders are keeping the dolls for themselves!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Since long noses are not in keeping with the standard, I'm not at all surprised that we didn't see any. But I didn't see any baby doll heads either. I guess I need to go back and watch the video a few more times.

MaryH


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Can someone please list the dogs shown in the video in order of showing? Pretty please? Those entry badges are so reflective. I only know Tammy's dogs and caught one other badge only.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I loved Tammy's dog also!!! Thanks for the putting the video up Carina!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 16 2010, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886713


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886435





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 16 2010, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886303





> I really liked the one Tammy was showing. I didn't see any longer noses in the ring today. [/B]


Me too!!! She was soooo dreamy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

No wonder baby dolls are so hard to find. Those wonderful breeders are keeping the dolls for themselves!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Since long noses are not in keeping with the standard, I'm not at all surprised that we didn't see any. But* I didn't see any baby doll heads* either. I guess I need to go back and watch the video a few more times.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ditto


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I LOVED the video, especially since I didn't get to see the show at all (I have no cable/dish, just rabbit ears...LOL!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 17 2010, 05:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886808


> Can someone please list the dogs shown in the video in order of showing? Pretty please? Those entry badges are so reflective. I only know Tammy's dogs and caught one other badge only.[/B]


I'll use one of Snowbody's pics and identify everyone as best I can!
[attachment=61964:IMG_1321.jpg]

Ok first two are Daddio and justine (Tajon) 

Next is Ann Glen with
Ch Rolling Glenn's Baby Bear 

Sarah Lawrence with
Ch Chatterbox Nothin' But Love 

Daryl Martin with
Ch SeaBreeze Caribbean Sun Calling 

Pat Keen Fernandes with 
Ch Richelieu's Sugar Rush 

and Tara Martin with
Ch Angels Addicted To Love


Hope that helps a little! That is the order from left to right.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 17 2010, 06:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886808


> Can someone please list the dogs shown in the video in order of showing? Pretty please? Those entry badges are so reflective. I only know Tammy's dogs and caught one other badge only.[/B]


Sophia,

They were judged in catalogue order. Taking out the absentees. This means you see Tim Lehman with his dog (bred by Tammy Simon) on the table first: 
*5 Ch Ta-Jon's Whose Your Sugar Daddy? "Daddio"*

Then Tammy is showing her own girl: 
*6 Ch Ta-Jon's Just Bee-Ing Silly "Justine"*

The woman in the longer Purple dress is Ann Glenn with her special: 
*8 Ch Rolling Glenn's Baby Bear *

The woman in the red top/black skirt is Daryl Martin who has handled Maltese since she was in juniors. The dog is owned by AMA club President Sandy Bingham Porter. This is the dog you saw win at Eukanuba: 
*10 Ch SeaBreeze Caribbean Sun Calling "Sunny" *

Tara Martin is in the black suit with the ruffled bottom skirt. She is another handler who has been showing since she was a child in Juniors. Her mother was also a famous Maltese handler as well as breeder and is now a judge. She is showing the dog owned by Melanie Barnes and bred by Bonnie Palmer: 
*14 Ch Angels Addicted To Love "Karma"*

The next woman in the all-red suit is Sarah Lawrance. She has also been handling since she was a child. Her grandmother bred dogs under the Sun Canyon prefix. This is her own boy: 
*15 Ch Chatterbox Nothin' But Love "Sasha"*

Then you may recognize Pat Keen in the other black suit. She is handling her newest Special who has only been shown as a special for a short time, but has done a lot of winning already: 
*16 Ch Richelieu's Sugar Rush "Tino" *


----------



## MaltedMB (Jan 11, 2010)

Great video.. I found some pics of the best in show dogs here : http://msg.com/photos/westminster-2010-best-in-show/?page=0 didnt see any Maltese on there tho..


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oooooh, thank you so much, Stacy and Carina!! :ThankYou: 

This video is actually going to mean something to me now...Let me go back and re-watch it!! 

Oh one question I have is- how come no one here ever has a Rolling Glen or Chatterbox dog? I remember seeing them in other show results before...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 17 2010, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886980


> QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 16 2010, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886713





> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886435





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 16 2010, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886303





> I really liked the one Tammy was showing. I didn't see any longer noses in the ring today. [/B]


Me too!!! She was soooo dreamy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

No wonder baby dolls are so hard to find. Those wonderful breeders are keeping the dolls for themselves!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Since long noses are not in keeping with the standard, I'm not at all surprised that we didn't see any. But* I didn't see any baby doll heads* either. I guess I need to go back and watch the video a few more times.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ditto 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Justine looks to have a baby doll'ish look to me. Maybe she really has a moderate head, but her pouf and hair make her look more baby doll to me? Whichever the case, no need to be rolling eyes over the internet!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, Stacy, you and I must have been posting at the same time. The picture was helpful. 

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 17 2010, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887095


> Oooooh, thank you so much, Stacy and Carina!! :ThankYou:
> 
> This video is actually going to mean something to me now...Let me go back and re-watch it!!
> 
> Oh one question I have is- how come no one here ever has a Rolling Glen or Chatterbox dog? I remember seeing them in other show results before...[/B]


I don't think Sarah breeds Maltese very often anymore at all. She has occasional litters. She also breeds Shih Tzu. I think she is a bit more active with her Shih Tzu. Did anyone see the cover of TNT with the pure white Maltese and the pure black Shih Tzu? 
[attachment=61981:Tyra_Sasha.jpg]
Those are her dogs. Just gorgeous. 


Ann Glenn does breed more often and I know of people with her dogs. I have seen her at some local shows. She had a Special that had done a lot of winning that was a Thriller son with her at Westminster last year. She has been breeding Maltese for a very long time. But she does not have a website. I really think that a lot of the breeders who do not have a web presence are often the ones we do not hear much about on SM.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 17 2010, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887103


> LOL, Stacy, you and I must have been posting at the same time. The picture was helpful.
> 
> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 17 2010, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887095





> Oooooh, thank you so much, Stacy and Carina!! :ThankYou:
> 
> This video is actually going to mean something to me now...Let me go back and re-watch it!!
> 
> Oh one question I have is- how come no one here ever has a Rolling Glen or Chatterbox dog? I remember seeing them in other show results before...[/B]


I don't think Sarah breeds Maltese very often anymore at all. She has occasional litters. She also breeds Shih Tzu. I think she is a bit more active with her Shih Tzu. Did anyone see the cover of TNT with the pure white Maltese and the pure black Shih Tzu? 
[attachment=61981:Tyra_Sasha.jpg]
Those are her dogs. Just gorgeous. 


Ann Glenn does breed more often and I know of people with her dogs. I have seen her at some local shows. She had a Special that had done a lot of winning that was a Thriller son with her at Westminster last year. She has been breeding Maltese for a very long time. But she does not have a website. I really think that a lot of the breeders who do not have a web presence are often the ones we do not hear much about on SM.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh my gosh, that cover is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 16 2010, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886713


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886435





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 16 2010, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886303





> I really liked the one Tammy was showing. I didn't see any longer noses in the ring today. [/B]


Me too!!! She was soooo dreamy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

No wonder baby dolls are so hard to find. Those wonderful breeders are keeping the dolls for themselves!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Since long noses are not in keeping with the standard, I'm not at all surprised that we didn't see any. But I didn't see any baby doll heads either. I guess I need to go back and watch the video a few more times.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't believe she said "long" noses. She said LONGER noses. After all the debate about nose size on this forum and seeing the pics of these lovely Maltese at Westminster, I certainly understand what she meant by her post.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 17 2010, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887102


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 17 2010, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886980





> QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 16 2010, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886713





> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886435





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 16 2010, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886303





> I really liked the one Tammy was showing. I didn't see any longer noses in the ring today. [/B]


Me too!!! She was soooo dreamy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

No wonder baby dolls are so hard to find. Those wonderful breeders are keeping the dolls for themselves!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Since long noses are not in keeping with the standard, I'm not at all surprised that we didn't see any. But* I didn't see any baby doll heads* either. I guess I need to go back and watch the video a few more times.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ditto 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Justine looks to have a baby doll'ish look to me. *Maybe she really has a moderate head, but her pouf and hair make her look more baby doll to me?* Whichever the case, no need to be rolling eyes over the internet!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Poofs in topknots will have that effect on you. When I gave Gigi a "show puff" topknot, it made her look like she didn't have a muzzle at all.


----------

